# calf banding gone wrong



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I was just reading a thread about this in the goat forum and thinking that I've never had a banding go bad, and BAM!!! My 8 week old holstien was banded about 4 weeks ago, no problem for him or his brother. Bag was shriveling up nicely and then tonight he has a problem. The skin about the band has seperated like a cut and has left an open area about an inch wide. I sprayed with an antibiotic spray and I guess I'll give him a shot in the morning, to follow up. Anyone else ever had that happen??? I've banded lots of calves and goats and never seen this.
P.J.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

did you give a tetnis shot when you banded, makes all the diferance.


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I had that happen once. I had to re-band after a day and then when it was almost ready to fall off, there was an area like you described. All I did was spray it with blue kote until it was all healed. I think my problem was that I didn't get the band in exactly the same location when I re-banded him.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

No, I didn't give a tetnus shot when I banded them, don't think I ever have when banding. I"m giving them one tonite, actually a 7 way since I sold their foster mom and they are now officially weaned. The site seems to be drying up, so I'll keep spraying it, luckily it's been rainy, so I haven't had a fly problem, yet.
P.J.


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

On occasion we have had younger calf's suck any place they can and that spot seems prefered so sucking action caused similar symptons.

Glenn


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats almost what it looks like, like the dried up sack has been pulled down and pulled away from the skin above the band. I've never seen these calves do that, but it sure could have happened. It's looking a little better tonight, I've been spraying with Granulix (sp) and gave a tetnus, just in case.
P.J.


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

rancher1913 said:


> did you give a tetnis shot when you banded, makes all the diferance.



Vaccinating for tetanus wouldn't have prevented this, but I'm in complete agreement - always vaccinate for tetanus when you band. You can get away without it when you cut calves, but banding can set them up very nicely for a case of tetanus (and by nicely, I mean from the tetanus spore's perspective!).


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

hmmmm, thats sounds odd to me, seems like the cutting would be more prone to tetnus that banding, since, normally, banding doesn't cause an open wound. Can you explain more, the reasoning behind this??
P.J.
oh, the calf is doing better, the spray seems to be drying the area.


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I believe the problem with banding is that you have necrotic tissue that could be a good host for bacteria like tetnus. Until it heals over completely, there is still a wound where bacteria could enter. At least that is what I have read and it does make sense to me anyway....


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

Banding should be no big deal...just do it when they're less than a month old. I've banded three w/o any problems. Will be eating the third one come next week...yeah!!!!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

tetanus is an obligate anaerobe or some such. does not thrive in full oxygen. an aerobic organism, they *like* the open wounds. That's why tetanus is so dangerous in a nail puncture or deep wound. Just enough oxygen present to cause lots of trouble. true anerobes cause stuff like botulism.


----------



## ranchwabble (May 10, 2009)

We never had trouble with sheep but I hear it happens every now and then with cattle. We just had 2 holstiens castrated on Monday. We waited too long. They are about 600 lbs. no problems but they're still a little sore.

Bret
http://www.ranchwabble.com


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I was looking at him yesterday and I think the band may have broken or something. It doesn't look like there is anything on there. He still has a raw looking section of flesh where the skin seperated. Does anyone think I should re-band or just let it dry up. I know there aren't any "nuts' left in there, too small, but he may have an odd looking little sack left that won't fall off.
P.J.


----------



## Jerseycalf4 (6 mo ago)

copperhead46 said:


> I was looking at him yesterday and I think the band may have broken or something. It doesn't look like there is anything on there. He still has a raw looking section of flesh where the skin seperated. Does anyone think I should re-band or just let it dry up. I know there aren't any "nuts' left in there, too small, but he may have an odd looking little sack left that won't fall off.
> P.J.


Hi, copperhead46, did you ever get calf squared away? Have same thing now. nuts half dead hanging raw and juicy.


----------

